# A few pics of Fogg Dam



## Ozzie Python (Sep 29, 2008)

Went out to Fogg Dam on Saturday since i had a few hours to kill at the Darwin airport. Was in the middle of the day and very warm so not too much activity apart from birds. I did jump out the car to look at a lizard only to quickly realise a good sized croc sitting on the waters edge only a few meters away from me,which got the old heart racing a bit, unfortunately by the time i dived back in the car and and grabbed the camera he had gone back in hiding. Was great to actually see one the the wild for the first time and next time i'll have the camera ready and hopefully more time there.

Either way, herps or no herps it is definately a place you have to stop in and see if your in the area.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one. Where else have you been looking?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 29, 2008)

Spent a lot of time down around the Daly River and Tipperary (sp?) station. There was a billabong about 40km west of the Daly that apparently has a few hundred fresh water crocs. I did put a spotlight out at night and saw what i believe were eyes glowing up but not being experienced with anything crocodile i wasn't spending too much time out of the car.

I did come across a brown that i nearly ran over in the bull dust at ban ban springs, he wasn't real happy to see me and did the bolt when i got out. Unfortunately most the places i was working was traditional aboriginal land, that meant if we went outside of our work area you were instantly off the job so herping was kept to sides of roads most the time. I'm back up in a month so i will be adding a few days after the job to see more.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 29, 2008)

I know that billabong, really beautiful this time of year same as the daly river crossing. If you're back around the daly when you next come back, go for a drive at night along Dorat rd, that's the one that turns off the Stuart Hwy. You might be a bit late but you should still see some animals. You used to get hundreds of death adders out that way along with alot of other snakes.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 29, 2008)

when we travelled around OZ if the water holes looked a bit suss we would send in our dogs first for about half hr ..dont give me any flack over it YES I LOVE MY DOGS but my kids and myself come first and if the dogs couldve driven the bus ,as I was driving the ute ,I wouldve used hubby instead, but its illegal to let your dogs drive ,anyway we did that all around croc suss areas and dogs and kids survived...........loved the top end its amazing


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like a beautiful place. Was that an Amphibolurus temporalis on the side of the tree?

Regards,
David


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 30, 2008)

Good eye moloch05, they were running around everywhere on the waters edge.


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 30, 2008)

bet me to it Moloch LOL!!!!
awsome pics! i wanna go up there and see what i can find!


----------



## mattmc (Sep 30, 2008)

brings back memories....i love the NT and should be back there next year for a couple o weeks...but i dont think we'll be near there...only around alice...should be good though!


----------



## Bob2 (Sep 30, 2008)

If you get out to Kakadu, Cahills Crossing on the East is pretty good for crocs. They put on quite a show feeding at high tide. And dont forget your rod (unless you think fishing is cruel).


----------

